# ربيع الخولي المطرب الذي اعتزل الفن من اجل يسوع والكهنوت



## Mor Antonios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربيع الخولي المطرب الذي اعتزل الفن من اجل يسوع والكهنوت* ​ 
*كتبت: مرفت أشقر *​ 
** ربيع الخولي مطرب الذي اصبح كاهنا يوم 28-6-2008 في جامعة الروح القدس لبنان*
** بعد عشر سنوات دُعاء الى الله، وُلِدَ طوني و نُذِر لمار أنطونيوس، وكان وزنه سبعة كيلو وخمسين غراما*
** المطرب الذي اختار ان يغني ليسوع بدلا من الحبيبة وان يسهر على اضواء الشموع بدلا من السهر في الليالي*
** كان اسم ربيع الخولي الحقيقي طوني الخولي وقد غيره له المخرج سيمون اسمر عندما تخرج من استوديو الفن عام 1980*
** لم يجد سلاما داخليا باحضان الشهرة والسهر والطرب لان كل الثراء لم يعطه فرحا داخليا كالذي اعطاه اياه يسوع المسيح *​ 
*لا شك في ان الانسان لا بد ان يعيش ليعمل بمشيئة الله تعالى على الارض، فلكل شخص منا رسالة اودعت اليه من علو بكل محبة وصبر. وخير مثال على ذلك هو المطرب اللبناني الشاب الشهير ربيع الخولي الذي اقتحم ابواب الشهرة والنجومية من اوسع ابوابها واستطاع بحق ان يكون مطربا حقيقيا اصيلا واصليا ليصبح اسمه على كل سيرة ولسان ليس في الوطن العربي وحسب وانما في العالم اجمع. *​ 
*المطرب ربيع الخولي*
*كان اسم ربيع الخولي الحقيقي طوني الخولي وقد غيره له المخرج سيمون اسمر عندما تخرج من استوديو الفن عام 1980. وبالرغم من النجاح الذي حققه لم يجد سلاما داخليا في احضان الشهرة والسهر والغناء والطرب، لان دعوة ربانية الهمته ليختار الدير والتعبد والتقشف مسكنا لائقا حيث السلام والمحبة والوداعة.*​ 
*




*​ 
*الاب خولي يختار اسم طوني بدل ربيع *
*سحره حب المسيح اكثر من سحر آلاف المعجبين*
*من منا لا يعرف قصة المطرب الذي اختار ان يغني ليسوع بدلا من الحبيبة وان يسهر على اضواء الشموع بدلا من السهر في الليالي وان يطرب بحب الله والترانيم بدلا من الاغاني؟ ذلك النجم الذي اراد ان يكون نجمة تستطع في سماء يسوع بعد ان سحره حب المسيح اكثر من سحر آلاف المعجبين.*​ 
*انه ربيع الخولي الذي اعتزل الفن ودخل الرهبانيّة اللبنانيّة المارونيّة في 25/6/2000 في دير كفيفان، أبرز نذوره الموقتة في 29/6/2002 في دير كفيفان ونذوره المؤبّدة في 17/1/2005 في دير سيدة طاميش، سِيمَ شِدياقاً في 20/1/2007 بوضع يد سيادة المطران بشارة الراعي في كنيسة دير سيدة المعونات – جبيل وشماساً في 14/7/2007 بوضع يد سيادة المطران يوسف المحفوظ في كنيسة دير مار أنطونيوس – غزير. وسيم كاهنا يوم 28-6-2008 في جامعة الروح القدس. *​ 
*



*​ 
*وحده يسوع منحه السلام الداخلي*
*اعتزل الفن لاجل يسوع*
*يذكر ان الاب ربيع الخولي اعتزل الفن لانه لم يكن مسرورا بالفن والشهرة والاموال كل هذا الثراء لم يعطه فرحا داخليا كالذي اعطاه اياه يسوع المسيح وحده. واعتزاله للفن واتحاده بالرب يسوع المسيح هو نعمة من الله تعالى. *
*يشار الى ان الاب الخولي اعتزل الفن ليس ليعود ويدخل الى الفن، فهو لا يقيم امسيات او ريسيتالات، لانه يقوم بالذبيحة الاهية وهي كل حياته.*​ 
*عائلة خولي اللبنانية*
*تتألف عائلة ربيع الخولي، الذي أصبح كاهناً، واسمه الأصلي "طوني الخولي"، من أب متوفي إسمه فهمي، وأم اسمها ليندا، وأربعة إخوة: سليم، سوميا، سهام، وروزي، وهو الرابع في إخوتِه. من بعد عشر سنوات دُعاء الى الله، وُلِدَ طوني و نُذِر لمار أنطونيوس، وكان وزنه سبعة كيلو وخمسين غراما.*​ 
*



*​ 


 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا انطونيوس*
*مال العالم كله عمره ما بيخلي الانسان *
*السعاده الحقيقه مع يسوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا انطونيوس*
> 
> *مال العالم كله عمره ما بيخلي الانسان *
> *السعاده الحقيقه مع يسوع *
> ...


* صحيح... المال مثل وسخ اليد*
*شكرا لك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على الموضوع والخبر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا علموضوع


*شكرا لك:16_4_9:
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىى على الموضوع والخبر
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*kokoman*:16_14_21:​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يبارك خدمته و تعبه و امانه في الوزنه الي يسوع اداهاله...مبروك عليه بجد

بس ليا تعليق عن فنان مشور زيه او كان مشهور :يعني هما يشبعوا من الشهره و المال و المعجبات و الحياة اللذيذه و بعدين في الاخر بعد اما خدوا كل حاجه و شبعوا يجيوا يرموا كل دا في الزبالة؟

سبحانك يا رب

لو كان ينفع مبادلة الحظوظ او الارزاق!


----------



## peace_86 (13 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمته و تعبه و امانه في الوزنه الي يسوع اداهاله...مبروك عليه بجد
> 
> بس ليا تعليق عن فنان مشور زيه او كان مشهور :يعني هما يشبعوا من الشهره و المال و المعجبات و الحياة اللذيذه و بعدين في الاخر بعد اما خدوا كل حاجه و شبعوا يجيوا يرموا كل دا في الزبالة؟
> 
> ...



*علي فكرة يا أختنا العزيزة ..
الفنان المعتزل ربيع الخولي ترك الغناء بعد حوالي 3 سنين فقط من شهرته ..
يعني مش "شبعوا" زي ما تتخيلي.. كان هو في لسه في بداية طريقه..
وقتها كان عدد الفنانين قليل.. فكان شهرته تساوي شهرة راغب علامة لأنه تخرجوا مع بعض ..


وفقط للتوضيح ..

الموسيقى هي فن راقي وجميل..
حينما ترك ربيع الخولي الغناء.. لم يتركها بسبب أن الغناء حرام أو ما شابه..
بل أنه ترك نوع الغناء واختار أن يعيش حياة قداسة مع الله.. لكن دون أن يدين الآخرين.. ودون أن يدين أخوته اللآخرين من الفنانين.. يعني هو لم يسيء لغيره كما يفعل أخوتنا من المسلمين حينما يعتزلوا الفن فجأة أصبحوا ديانين!!.. أقرب مثال حنان الترك وفضل شاكر..

لكن ربيع الخولي اختار أن يعيش حياته مع الرب ...

الرب يباركك يا صاحب الموضوع وأتمنى تكون بخير يا أخينا مار أنطونيوس..
ولكل القراء ..*


----------

